# Switchback Idler Cam Lean



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

http://forums.mathewsinc.com/viewtopic.php?t=43031
http://forums.mathewsinc.com/viewtopic.php?t=43030
I think these will get you what you want. I don't think you want to back off an XT 7 turns though. I think they have faster threads. Someone else with an XT would have to confirm that though.


----------



## M36 (Oct 4, 2007)

This is a regular Switchback, not the XT. Thanks for the links.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Set your Y cables to where the idler wheel is straight up and down at full draw. You do not have to back the limb bolts out to do this. Set all the bows specs at full draw weight. You will have some "lean" with the bow at rest. Your ultimate goal is for it to be straight at full draw.


----------



## M36 (Oct 4, 2007)

TN thats what I am trying to do. I have been twisting the left yoke string and it is still leaning to the right at full draw. Im guessing that I need to twist the left to tighten to pull the cam lean but its not working. Other posts say to twist the left to set cam lean. The Mathews links are good, but very vague about what Im trying to do.


----------



## M36 (Oct 4, 2007)

Doesnt anyone have an answer for this?


----------



## Flip Flop (Jan 1, 2005)

You have a PM.


----------

